
addict – the Python dict with attribute access is now in v2 - mewwts
https://github.com/mewwts/addict/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mewwts
Good point which I missed. I think this upgrade is substantial enough to be a
'Show HN'.

